# Krib shots



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Couple of the Kribs...


----------



## benl.1036 (Apr 17, 2009)

WOW! what type of camera and lens do you use? Do you use any type of special external lighting.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

His pics always POP! :thumb:


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks. I use a basic DSLR, an Olympus E300 with an older manual focus Tamron 90mm macro and bounce the camera mounted flash.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

couple of recent ones...


----------

